# pc to tv resolution issue



## fuse305 (Aug 4, 2008)

i have a bit of an issue i have successfully hooked my pc to my tv but Can't raise PC resolution with TV on my toshiba more then 1024x768 and it says it supports a 1600x1200 resolution i have it hooked up VGA to VGA i dont understand what i am doing wrong how can i fix this i cant play any games like this? :4-dontkno


----------



## wulawula (Aug 2, 2008)

What is your TV model?
Generally HMDI cable is suggested for HD connections between PC & TV.


_________________________
PC Washer | Software Howto


----------



## fuse305 (Aug 4, 2008)

its a 45" Flat screen Toshiba Regza 1080i HDTV.


----------



## wulawula (Aug 2, 2008)

1024x768 might be the best resolution of a VGA connection.
A rough search shows Toshiba Regza 1080i HDTV supports HDMI cable. If your PC has HDMI port, then you're ready to enjoy 1080i on TV.


_______________________
Internet Washer


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like you're using an S-Video cable, am I right? Try Wula's idea of using an HDMI cable. My girlfriend's PC is connected to my 57" Mitsubishi via HDMI and works great.


----------

